

Chrome 13  - Garbage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/08/chrome-13.html

======
camtarn
Finally, the Omnibox gets some love with partial URL/title matching. I
switched from Firefox to Chrome for a while, and the Omnibox was my number one
gripe: the URL matching was frustratingly poor, and it seemed to have no
concept of sorting by recency or most visited. By comparison, the sort order
in Firefox's AwesomeBar is so well-thought out that most of the time I can
find the site I want in only a couple of keystrokes - yesterday, I needed to
pull up a URL I'd used the day before, but all that came to mind was that it
contained a '|' character... when I typed in '|', it appeared.

Maybe it's time for me to give Chrome another go, but it's got a high bar to
beat.

------
posabsolute
There is also introduced css3 bugs on chrome 12 lion (corrected in v13),
backface-visibility stopped working, and this was working on snow leopard
(v12)

~~~
getsat
The only problems I've had with Chrome 12 were random pages crashing
(especially on, coincidentally, google.com).

This was on Chrome 12 on OSX 10.7 I'll have to see how 13 behaves.

~~~
ktsmith
The same problem exists in 14 on Lion

------
c4m
13 is a really high version number. One thing I love about chrome is how
silent the updates are. Other browsers tend to nag you about downloading the
latest version, running an installer, etc..

Chrome updates much more silently + in the background, which is one of the
many reasons it's my favorite browser.

------
helipad
I love Chrome, but it's almost unusable on Lion for me at the moment. Full
screen support isn't very good, it doesn't work with desktop/spaces and it's
felt more unreliable than in the past (though that's anecdotal).

~~~
joejohnson
How is it unusable for you? I'm on Lion too, and I find Chrome to behave
pretty much the same as it did on Snow Leopard.

Edit: typo.

~~~
callmeed
I get that dark blue "Aw, Snap" page quite a bit since upgrading to Lion.

------
pointyhat
I see prefetching of doom again. I hope they have thought about the obvious
problem this can cause when the browser spiders all the links on the page:

People using the GET verb for deletions. Bad practice but common as dirt.

Ouch!

~~~
jsharpe
The article suggests that the page author has to explicitly request
prerendering of a link with a "rel" attribute, possibly to avoid this problem.

~~~
malvim
That makes sense, but it raised a question on my mind: What about malicious
sites? Could this be used to do something without the user knowing?

One could mark a link as prefetch and that URL would be downloaded without
prompting the user. Does that impose a genuine threat, or is that something
that malicious sites can already do?

~~~
ryanpetrich
This can already be done by using a script or img tag load an arbitrary URL.

